# Process



## JohnnyChance

Some stuff I have cooked or are related to cooking:

Candy stripe beets






Our line





Squash blossoms





Chicharrón





Pork belly, pulled pork, asparagus, beet slaw


----------



## JohnnyChance

Lobster, cucumber, easter egg radish, pea tendrils, grapefruit, chive oil, tomalley





Tomalley





Radish





Beet





Easter egg radish, Marko


----------



## JohnnyChance

Cheese cave





Cheese cows





Toybox tomatoes





Peach and pineapple mint shrub





Tomalley again


----------



## Andrew H

Alright, what are you doing to the tomalley?


----------



## JohnnyChance

Tomatoes





Tony





Cast iron brunch pizza, mozz, tomatoes, duck confit, poached egg





Same pizza, but feta instead of mozz, shortrib instead of duck and a beer





Grilled watermelon, pickled rind, raw yellow watermelon, arugula, scape


----------



## JohnnyChance

Andrew H said:


> Alright, what are you doing to the tomalley?



Put it on a sizzler, leave it on the top of the line (where it is pretty hot, 160-180) to cook/dry out. Once completely dry, mince.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Duck breast, prosciutto, plum, arugula, grilled baguette, goat cheese, mustard seed vinaigrette





Smores wedding cake w Mario and Peach





Smores cake





Pig brain





Scallop, mussel chowder, caramelized onion puree, celery, celery root, fennel, potato sticks, pork belly lardon


----------



## Customfan

I have newfound respect for your work.... That is impressive to say the least..

Chicharron! Yum and flor de calabaza... Delicious on so many dishes, specially filled or simply on quesadillas.... Im hungry all over again!

Have you ever cooked or tried cuitlacoche? Its the fungus that grows on the ears of corn? There are so many delicacies that it just boggles the mind!

Wow! :coolphotos:


----------



## JohnnyChance

Hello





Pig ear





Surf and turf: braised shortrib, cauliflower creamed spinach, bordelaise, robuchon potatoes, lobster tail, creamy polenta cake, beurre blanc





Take a guess





Pig face torchon, roasted bone marrow, parsley salad, whole grain mustard, crostinis


----------



## cclin

OK! this one make me drooling...:hungry:


JohnnyChance said:


> Scallop, mussel chowder, caramelized onion puree, celery, celery root, fennel, potato sticks, pork belly lardon


----------



## JohnnyChance

Customfan said:


> I have newfound respect for your work.... That is impressive to say the least..
> 
> Chicharron! Yum and flor de calabaza... Delicious on so many dishes, specially filled or simply on quesadillas.... Im hungry all over again!
> 
> Have you ever cooked or tried cuitlacoche? Its the fungus that grows on the ears of corn? There are so many delicacies that it just boggles the mind!
> 
> Wow! :coolphotos:




Thank you. I have had cuitlacoche a few of times at a few different places, including one of Jose Andres places in DC and at Alinea in Chicago. I have never worked with it, but would love to.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Radishes and Yosihide





Leeks and Shigefusa





Slow poached egg, frisee, ginger vinaigrette, pickled radish, parsnip chip





Tea





Slow-poached-then-fried egg sandwich sliders; ancho braised collard greens; arugula & salmon pastrami; shortrib


----------



## JohnnyChance

Vacuum bag kimchi





Duck breast, roasted sunchokes, sunchoke & sunflower seed puree, red watercress, granola, blueberry gastrique





Scrapple, fried duck egg, cornbread, pea greens, pickled red cabbage, molasses mustard





Brunch menu, blueberry & blender mishap





Cracked slow poached egg mohawk


----------



## JohnnyChance

Boston butt ham





Duck leg confit, fried duck egg, brussels leaves, chick peas, piquillo pepper & tahini vinaigrette, lemon preserves





Snow day chicken soup





Coffee





Sous vide & fried pork belly, compression kimchi, grilled spring garlic, plum glaze


----------



## jgraeff

What do you use in your vinaigrette to make them so thick? Agar?


----------



## knyfeknerd

Great pics, thanks for sharing. Bring on more!


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Damn, I should definitely try to stop at your restaurant soon.


----------



## stereo.pete

Nice Johnny, if I am ever on the East Coast near CT, I will definitely be stopping by. I really love that surf and turf dish you did!


----------



## Mrmnms

Wow, beautiful food! If Marko wants to take a day off, I'll buy lunch and take a roadtrip from Bridgeport.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Mole





Pig heads





Pig brine





Pig brine and me





Boiled pig head





Pig head torchon


----------



## apicius9

Lot's of great things here, thanks for the pictures. That said, can I move into your cheese cave and just get one or two fresh baguettes every day?  I will bring my own wine...

Stefan


----------



## panda

mmmm chicharron!! oh and i love the how the blueberry mishap menu looks, should be part of the aesthetic design.


----------



## marc4pt0

Is that Your cheese cave? That's quite a bit of cheese and work! Love the sliders and egg works. Now I want breakfast!


----------



## DWells

I'll say it, those are great looking pig's heads.


----------



## JohnnyChance

apicius9 said:


> Lot's of great things here, thanks for the pictures. That said, can I move into your cheese cave and just get one or two fresh baguettes every day?  I will bring my own wine...
> 
> Stefan





marc4pt0 said:


> Is that Your cheese cave? That's quite a bit of cheese and work! Love the sliders and egg works. Now I want breakfast!



No, unfortunately that is not my cheese cave. We get great local cheese from Cato Corner in Colchester, CT. Those pictures were taken on a field trip to their farm.


----------



## eshua

This isn't the best photagraphy, best plating, or best knife, I've seen. But its 99 percentile on all three. Thanks for sharing this was really cool to see, and I'm gona bookmark hoping for next weeks work!


----------



## JohnnyChance

Beef tongue





USDA approved





Corning










After 24hr sous vide bath


----------



## JohnnyChance

Ramps





Bramps (blanched ramps)





Grilled ramps with olive oil, lemon juice, sea salt





Brunch RI wild oysters





Self peeling pickled quail eggs


----------



## snowbrother

I just harvested 30 lb's of ramps with my father this past week while visiting. They are unusually large so early in the season, now is the perfect time to start using them. I noticed that all of your ramps are red ramps, have you ever tried white ramps? They are sweeter and not as hot as the red ones. They look delicious in the pictures.


----------



## JohnnyChance

snowbrother said:


> I just harvested 30 lb's of ramps with my father this past week while visiting. They are unusually large so early in the season, now is the perfect time to start using them. I noticed that all of your ramps are red ramps, have you ever tried white ramps? They are sweeter and not as hot as the red ones. They look delicious in the pictures.



One of our cooks forages them, so we only get whatever he brings in. Not sure if I have ever had the white variety.


----------



## snowbrother

JohnnyChance said:


> One of our cooks forages them, so we only get whatever he brings in. Not sure if I have ever had the white variety.



The white ramps look the same, just missing the red color between the leaves and the bulb. I grew up in WV, so I grew up on ramps. Red ramps are usually found further north while white ones are from the south. I grew up in the heart of West Virginia, so we were lucky enough to have both varieties growing wild.


----------



## Miles

Nice looking stuff!


----------



## JohnnyChance

Corned beef tongue






Corned beef tongue hash





Grilled ramps, sous vide then fried pork belly, salsa verde





Shad roe





Relish


----------



## GlassEye

This was not good to look at while hungry, awesome work.


----------



## stereo.pete

Awesome, keep it coming. We are lucky to have so many talents chef's on this forum.


----------



## stopbarking

I was all in and then I saw the shad roe and relish ingredients. NOW I NEED TO EAT THEM! :spin chair: FEED MEEE!


----------



## JohnnyChance

Vodka infusing with pickled ramp, charred barrel wood and thyme





After a few days





Infused vodka, gin, lillet, ramp pickling juice, thyme and lemon for a Dirty Ramp Vesper





Making the above mentioned cocktail at a competition


----------



## JohnnyChance

Vermont raised 100% Wagyu New York Strip & a Kato





Yoshikane 190mm White #2 Cob Chopper





Cured, bourbon-barrel cold smoked, 24 hour sous vide then grilled pork belly





The shad roe bottarga I was working on in the spring





Cucumber gazpacho amuse with lobster


----------



## JohnnyChance

Lobster, roasted corn, lobster mushrooms, toasted brioche, hollandaise, slow poached egg





Smoked beef, melville cheese, squash blossoms





Smoked beef and melville cheese stuffed squash blossoms, cucumber, honey, fennel





Bucatini pasta, chantrelle mushrooms, slow poached egg yolk, shaved shad roe bottarga





Tomatoes


----------



## JohnnyChance

Heirloom tomato, pea tendrils, fried goat cheese, shad roe bottarga ranch, purple basil, cucumber granita





The Harry S. Truman: two eggs, bacon, buttered toast, fresh fruit, glass of milk, shot of Old Grand Dad





Mint julep





Sungold tomatoes and mexican sour gherkins





Butch Harner parer & black mission figs


----------



## JohnnyChance

Pork belly, pulled shoulder, kohlrabi kimchi, grilled heirloom eggplant, glazed figs





Grilled peach, plum, raspberries, blackberries, mint, bruleed figs, vanilla bean cream





Smoked wings, housemade piri piri hot sauce, shaved celery, red onion & parsley salad


----------



## jaybett

Love the pictures. Thanks for sharing.

Jay


----------



## MrCoffee

That's some high quality food porn right there.
What are you using for a camera?


----------

